# Royals and rats part 2



## Mythil (Sep 20, 2008)

Well the female was fantastic, she struck at her first rat straight away and ate it all. The male however wouldn't strike at all, wasn't interested, didn't eat it after leaving it in there for him so he's on mice.


----------



## reptilelover96 (Feb 17, 2010)

aww great news for your female!!!
sophie


----------



## Mythil (Sep 20, 2008)

Yeap, at least I'll have a big female


----------



## reptilelover96 (Feb 17, 2010)

yer hopfully you may breed in the future if she has a good weight and is nice and big!
sophie


----------



## Mythil (Sep 20, 2008)

With the royals I don't think I will be breeding them as they are only normals and I don't want a rack full of normals I can't shift.


----------



## reptilelover96 (Feb 17, 2010)

yer true but you never know must be a few people who may have a few if you'd live near i would have, and maybe pet shops but i personailly would like to sell them myself so i know where thye are going, lol ,
sophie


----------

